# Wooster, OH-Wayne County HS-Gorg.SENIOR Male Golden called Copper!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Anyone looking for a GORGEOUS, COPPER, MALE, SENIOR, GOLDEN RET. , CALLED COPPER!!!

*http://www.wchs.org/animals/adoptable-dogs


Adoptable Dogs | Wayne County Humane Society*
*I emld. the Golden Rescues in Ohio.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up copper!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up this beautiful Senior!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Copper is beautiful, praying he finds his new home very soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Praying someone rescues Copper.
Some people think he looks more like 10 months, not 10 years old.
Haven't heard back from any of the rescues.:no:


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Copper is a happy and good looking boy.

I'm going to be in Wooster tomorrow. 

Wish I could help him. Just not possible.

Hope somebody does.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Anyone interested in Sponsoring Cooper? 

If so, go to their website:

Sponsor a Pet | Wayne County Humane Society

Hope Cooper finds the home he deserves very soon. Such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Praying someone rescues Copper.
> Some people think he looks more like 10 months, not 10 years old.
> Haven't heard back from any of the rescues.:no:


Copper does look like a pup. Praying for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copper*

I don't see Copper listed anymore-praying he got adopted!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It would be wonderful, I hope he is adopted.


----------

